# Luton ABC - March '08



## huggles (Mar 10, 2008)

The first of three hits on this day. This was my first ever attempt at this so I was a little timid.

*Location:* Luton ABC Cinema

*History:* _The 1892 seat Savoy opened on George Street (a main town centre thoroughfare) on 17 October 1938. It was designed by house architect W R Glen and immediately assummed the leading position in the ABC cinemas in town (the Empire closed two days earlier, but the Alma and Union continued for many years). It closed in April 1971 for tripling and emerged as a three screen complex in September 1971. There were 632 seats in Screen 1 (former circle) and 458 and 272 in screens 2 & 3 (former stalls). It closed when a new ten screen multiplex opened just a short walk down the street and has lain empty since, despite several plans to establish an arts centre / theatre in the building.
_from Cinema Treasures

*Aim:* Gain access to the cinema and record what is there. I know it has been done before but this was a personal exercise.

*Team:* ferny, DPW2008

*Result:* Failure. The site was active and I saw three movements of people through the glass and the lights and heating were on. We could also see that a new fire door had been fitted very recently. Instead we found a spiral staircase which we believe led up to the roof. The door at the end was locked and I wasn’t going to force my way in. There was also a hatch door which led onto a gantry style thingy but me, being the big jessy that I am, didn’t fancy crawling along it on my hands and knees. No photos were taken of these - a huge regret as they record the event but it just adds to the learning experience. There were also lights on below. Further investigations will have to be carried out to see how active the site is. It was also a failure as I lost site of the main aim and ended up putting my photographers hat on. Almost all the photographs were taken with the aim of being in B&W but I’ve stuck to the main aim and presented them as they were taken. No editing other than a resize. There is a B&W version of this posted on my blog. In truth, I was happy that I’d wetted my head but disappointed at the same time. If anyone has any hints or tips about this place then can they please contact me. The other sites visited on this day were much more successful and they will be reported on over the next few days.







The first thing seen was a bucket on a pipe, and padlocked to it. Why? Why? Why? This is when the photography took precedence and recording the scenes took a back seat. Oh well…






A nice old window boarded up. What’s behind it?






A sad scene. There was rubbish and glass everywhere but some people do’t have a huge choice as to where they sleep.






I wasn’t brave enough to see what lurked down there. First tiem nerves which may or may have not gone now… 











Now the spiral staircase. It reeked of bird faeces so on with the masks and rubber gloves.











Not the best of shots. There were two birds nest with eggs that we found. We carefully stepped over them and around the bird crap.






Old pipes running all the way up which appeared to be lagged with asbestos - some of which had been disturbed. It was also covered in bird “presents”.






The view from the top. There was also a nice shot along the street which I regret not taking.


B&W versions on my blog;
http://fernys.wordpress.com/


----------



## Reaperman (Mar 10, 2008)

Do you have a photo of the front?

Cinemas are often tricky places to get into given their locations in busy towns and only having limited doors & windows. Maybe worth trying to go on a different time of day, If your sure the place is empty.

I look foreward to reading about your other locations.

RM


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 10, 2008)

It is a shame it was as active as it was. It reduced the amount of time spent there significantly.

My photographs are pretty much the same as fernys but if I do find something slightly different, I will be posting them on this thread here.

Other sites we went to were more successful and these will be reported on in due course.

The building itself looked like it had recent building work completed inside it - although the lights that were on are the only proof of this and what looked like recent breeze blocks being fitted.

The figures seen were a concern but we were not able to ascertain how active the site, or parts of it are.


----------



## huggles (Mar 10, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> Do you have a photo of the front?
> 
> Cinemas are often tricky places to get into given their locations in busy towns and only having limited doors & windows. Maybe worth trying to go on a different time of day, If your sure the place is empty.
> 
> ...



No shot of the front. I didn't even think of that.

Thinking back, there was a white van out the back as well so if there was work going on inside then it may have been theirs. There is talk of it becoming a bowling alley so maybe they've finally started work?


----------



## chelle (Mar 10, 2008)

Very interesting stuff mate..well done so far.


----------



## King Al (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like a pritty cool place, I hope you get a nice open door next time


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 12, 2008)

Two of my Photographs from here.

1. Side/Back






2. Rusty Staircase






Did not get anymore photos that I liked enough to post!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 13, 2008)

Enjoyed reading your report ferny, and seeing your photos both of you. That bucket with the padlock is rather bizarre. I love seeing strange details like that.
Cheers for that.


----------



## Manix (Apr 4, 2008)

Is there gonna be any future trips down there? I feel i need to get myself more involved especially considering there are so many sites right on my door step.


----------



## carlito (Apr 13, 2008)

May be able to shed a bit of light on the Bucket - Pipe saga. 

At my work's, we have a 10,000 litre diesel tank, the truck comes once a week and the pipe where it hooks up hasnt the best of seals, so to help prevent the trucks and people slipping on the diesel, we have a bucket hanging from the pipe to catch random drips. 

Not sure if some cinema heaters were run on diesel or possibly parafin(?) fuel, most are gas, but doesnt rule out the possibility. Large tank will be more economical and have it filled weekly. 

Thats my idea behind the pipe & bucket, more than likely totally wrong, but feesable.


----------



## Manix (Apr 14, 2008)

Its interesting to say the least.
But yknow..it could just be a bucket for the sake of a bucket


----------

